# Tropica Premium Plant Growth



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 May 2014)

What's the difference between this product and EI dosing? I usually dose dry dosing but I just purchased some tropica. Going away for a bit so I'll order some more salts when I'm back in to take the delivery. 
Any recommendations for dosing tropica in the meantime or just what it says on the bottle?


----------



## Andy D (3 May 2014)

This may help - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tropica-specialised-dosage.30715/


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 May 2014)

Thanks, that pretty much explained it. I've got the wrong stuff. Just dumped some Kno3 in there.


----------



## Andy D (4 May 2014)

Ah yeah. Just spotted it was premium and not specialised.


----------



## Richardbunting (4 May 2014)

It contains ammonia, i used it a couple of times when i started out high tech, but only found it induced algae, as tropica sales blurb had me believe that it's excess nutrients that cause algal blooms. Which is half true, however i now know it's high light and limiting co2 that causes the most dramas.[DOUBLEPOST=1399218205][/DOUBLEPOST]I realise i sound contradictory there,

Basically tropica recccomend only half dosing their own fertiliser in week 4 of start up. However many others will tell you that EI can begin staight out of the gate, as long as light is low an co2 is high.[DOUBLEPOST=1399218409][/DOUBLEPOST]Ah me too! i got the wrong one, i was on about the green stuff.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (5 May 2014)

> It contains ammonia


Where did you find this? when I was looking for information I found most said it was just traces.


----------



## Richardbunting (5 May 2014)

I realised after i posted that your on about the yellow stuff which is trace elements which is quite correct. It's the green bottle that contains ammonia and other sources.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

